# Fromm feeders I have a question?



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Those of you who feed Fromm ... in your opinion which is the best formula? I am thinking of adding this to my rotation.

Thank you for any and all comments! 

EDIT: I should have included that I am asking about the grain inclusive formulas.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Which line of their grain-inclusives are you looking at? They have several, which I think are at different price points, but ingredients wise don't seem that different to me.

If you were looking at the 4Stars, I haven't seen a noticeable price difference between the grain-inclusive and grain-free, which is what I feed. My dog has seemed to enjoy the Surf&Turf and Game Bird the best of the grain-frees, but I haven't tried any of the grain-inclusives.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

DaisyDC said:


> Which line of their grain-inclusives are you looking at? They have several, which I think are at different price points, but ingredients wise don't seem that different to me.
> 
> If you were looking at the 4Stars, I haven't seen a noticeable price difference between the grain-inclusive and grain-free, which is what I feed. My dog has seemed to enjoy the Surf&Turf and Game Bird the best of the grain-frees, but I haven't tried any of the grain-inclusives.


I am leaning towards the Fromm Gold Holistic Adult Dry. My dogs are picky eaters. They do not like lamb, beef, and they loathe fish. Lol! I have to stay within the "Fowl" foods. 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/fromm-dog-food-gold-nutritionals-dry/


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 2 bags of the Classic, but I haven't opened one yet. I'll let you know how my dogs like it .


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I just feed the Classic. At $1/lb it is the most bang for my buck of grain-inclusive. Chester likes it but since he eats any food, he's not a good judge of taste  Fosters Penny and Freckles have liked it and both were (are) picky eaters. Cupcake was super picky and was ho-hum on it but she refused Acaca, Blue Buffalo, ate Fromm grudgingly and only really liked EB Coastal Catch.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel is close to finishing his first bag of Fromm, the 4star salmon veg formula and I just picked up the pork and apple sauce formula to try next. He's never had pork kibble before so we'll see how that goes. He'll eat anything so that isn't a concern, he's done fine on the salmon veg formula.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dagwall said:


> Jubel is close to finishing his first bag of Fromm, the 4star salmon veg formula and I just picked up the pork and apple sauce formula to try next. He's never had pork kibble before so we'll see how that goes. He'll eat anything so that isn't a concern, he's done fine on the salmon veg formula.


Let me know how the pork goes. I know my dogs love pork .... that was my second choice. Let me know how the classic goes too!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

My little man Damon is a VERY picky eater. I have a hard time getting him to eat at all. However he LOVES Fromm Gold Holistic Adult Dry. I like it a lot too, all my of dogs do very well on it when I rotate it in. Good bang for your buck too.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Shell said:


> I just feed the Classic. At $1/lb it is the most bang for my buck of grain-inclusive. Chester likes it but since he eats any food, he's not a good judge of taste  Fosters Penny and Freckles have liked it and both were (are) picky eaters. Cupcake was super picky and was ho-hum on it but she refused Acaca, Blue Buffalo, ate Fromm grudgingly and only really liked EB Coastal Catch.


Where do you get it for $1/ lb??


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

My little local store. It's like $32 plus tax for 33 lb bags.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The cheapest I have found is online and that is $51.99 for a 33 pound bag of the Fromm Gold Holistic Dry. 

I have been ordering my Chicken Soup For The Dog Lovers Soul online from www.pet360.com The stores around me are more expensive than that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Rescued said:


> Where do you get it for $1/ lb??


This is where I ordered it from: http://www.doggiefood.com/fromm-family-classics-adult-dog-food.html They have a 17% discount (for new customers the code is on the front page of the site. For established customers they e-mail the new code frequently) and that brings it to under $1 a pound. But even without the discount the price ain't bad (as long as you order enough to get free shipping).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> This is where I ordered it from: http://www.doggiefood.com/fromm-family-classics-adult-dog-food.html They have a 17% discount (for new customers the code is on the front page of the site. For established customers they e-mail the new code frequently) and that brings it to under $1 a pound. But even without the discount the price ain't bad (as long as you order enough to get free shipping).


I was also checking that link out but couldn't find their shipping charges. The place I have been ordering from is free shipping on anything over $49.00


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> I was also checking that link out but couldn't find their shipping charges. The place I have been ordering from is free shipping on anything over $49.00


Theirs is also free shipping over $49.00---I certainly get my money's worth on that . I make an order every month for canned cat food and dry dog food. I will warn that their shipping can be a bit. . .disorganized, and sometimes when I make a big order I have to remind them of a few items that may have gotten missed. But once I remind them they are always very gracious and send the missed items right away. I have never had any trouble with a smaller order. But for the prices I'm willing to put up with a little disorganization .


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Their Fromm Gold line is a GREAT choice! Love the Classic, too. Wish it came in smaller bags.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Theirs is also free shipping over $49.00---I certainly get my money's worth on that . I make an order every month for canned cat food and dry dog food. I will warn that their shipping can be a bit. . .disorganized, and sometimes when I make a big order I have to remind them of a few items that may have gotten missed. But once I remind them they are always very gracious and send the missed items right away. I have never had any trouble with a smaller order. But for the prices I'm willing to put up with a little disorganization .


Thanks! I could maybe try them and just add some treats/chews or something to make it the $50 to get the free shipping. Win! 

Their 33 lb Fromm Gold is just under the $49 mark. Lol!  I must have the 33 pound bags for these four food hounds! Lol!


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> I am leaning towards the Fromm Gold Holistic Adult Dry. My dogs are picky eaters. They do not like lamb, beef, and they loathe fish. Lol! I have to stay within the "Fowl" foods.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/fromm-dog-food-gold-nutritionals-dry/


Ah, mine's a vacuum cleaner who will eat pretty much anything, so it's hard to gauge which she likes "best". All of their flavors have led to her bouncing excitedly at feeding time, which she did not do with the prior foods she was on, however. I take that as a good sign in its favor! I'd definitely say its worth a try with yours!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

DaisyDC said:


> Ah, mine's a vacuum cleaner who will eat pretty much anything, so it's hard to gauge which she likes "best". All of their flavors have led to her bouncing excitedly at feeding time, which she did not do with the prior foods she was on, however. I take that as a good sign in its favor! I'd definitely say its worth a try with yours!


Thanks! I am definitely going to try it to see.  I have been spending way too much in different foods fro each individual dog and the puppy .... we need to all be on the same page. It will save me some money actually. I end up spending $70 per month on those little rascals the other way!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Their Fromm Gold line is a GREAT choice! Love the Classic, too. Wish it came in smaller bags.


I wonder why that is? I tried looking also on the other place I order from for the classic in small bags. Same thing there. No such thing. They do have the 5 pound bags of the Fromm Gold Holistic Adult. Someone should write the company.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> Thanks! I could maybe try them and just add some treats/chews or something to make it the $50 to get the free shipping. Win!
> 
> Their 33 lb Fromm Gold is just under the $49 mark. Lol!  I must have the 33 pound bags for these four food hounds! Lol!


 If you have to e-mail them about any issues, use the e-mail [email protected]---it seems like the usual [email protected] e-mail doesn't get checked or something (I found Tony's e-mail somewhere on the site but it's not obvious like the sales one). I feel a little iffy about recommending them due to the disorganization issues (I'm used to it by now ) but they have always done right by me after a reminder, so I will recommend them but only with a caveat. . ..


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> If you have to e-mail them about any issues, use the e-mail [email protected]---it seems like the usual [email protected] e-mail doesn't get checked or something (I found Tony's e-mail somewhere on the site but it's not obvious like the sales one). I feel a little iffy about recommending them due to the disorganization issues (I'm used to it by now ) but they have always done right by me after a reminder, so I will recommend them but only with a caveat. . ..


Thank you for the info and links!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I only feed their grain-free varieties, sorry that I'm not very helpful  

(Grain-free) Game bird is Alannah's favorite, followed by Surf and Turf. She doesn't like the salmon, and isn't a huge fan of the Beef. We are going to try the new Pork one this month (our little local store was out of it last month). She does well (health wise) on all of the formulas.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> I only feed their grain-free varieties, sorry that I'm not very helpful
> 
> (Grain-free) Game bird is Alannah's favorite, followed by Surf and Turf. She doesn't like the salmon, and isn't a huge fan of the Beef. We are going to try the new Pork one this month (our little local store was out of it last month). She does well (health wise) on all of the formulas.


This is helpful ... health is the biggest concern for me ... and taste of course! They have to be able to eat it and enjoy it also. That was going to be my next question. Thanks! 

I know every dog does differently on different foods .... but I am trying to get a few different foods for my rotation that they are all on the same page with ... that is actually healthy for them.


----------



## squiggles (Feb 22, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> I am leaning towards the Fromm Gold Holistic Adult Dry. My dogs are picky eaters. They do not like lamb, beef, and they loathe fish. Lol! I have to stay within the "Fowl" foods.
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/fromm-dog-food-gold-nutritionals-dry/


My mom has been feeding her dog Fromm gold for years. the dog is healthy, has a great coat and LOVES her food. I'd definitely give that one a thumbs up.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

squiggles said:


> My mom has been feeding her dog Fromm gold for years. the dog is healthy, has a great coat and LOVES her food. I'd definitely give that one a thumbs up.


Thank you!  

I do however have one more question ... What size is the kibble?


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I do however have one more question ... What size is the kibble?


It's quite small....roughly the size of a pencil eraser

ETA: That's only the grain-free varieties though, I just realized I don't know if the grain-inclusive varieties are small. I'm sure someone else will know


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah the 4star formulas are all tiny little kibbles, honestly that's my only complaint about Fromm really. Jubel eats at least one of his meals from a dispensing toy and these tiny kibble actually manage to fall into the small gap along the edge of our hardwood flooring. I have to dig them out on occasion or Jubel will just lay there licking at it, haha he's going to get a splinter in his tongue I bet.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! That is exactly what I was looking for! My dogs do not like large kibble!  Don't know why .... but they turn their noses up at anything larger than a penny. :/


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dagwall said:


> Jubel is close to finishing his first bag of Fromm, the 4star salmon veg formula and I just picked up the pork and apple sauce formula to try next. He's never had pork kibble before so we'll see how that goes. He'll eat anything so that isn't a concern, he's done fine on the salmon veg formula.


How did the pork go over? 

I have the Fromm Gold Holistic on it's way! .... Hope my crew likes it. I bought the 33 pound bag.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Haven't started it yet, should start transitioning tonight. Jubel will eat anything so I'm not expecting any issues with him liking it, just a question of if pork agrees with him. Have to wait and see on that.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton eats the Duck and Sweet Potato flavor and he loves it. We found, randomly, that he really enjoys duck! I haven't decided yet if we'll try another flavor for the next bag... which will be soon because he's running low!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Started the pork formula this morning, it's actually larger kibble than the salmon formula which is good for me. Too soon to see how he does on it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dagwall said:


> Started the pork formula this morning, it's actually larger kibble than the salmon formula which is good for me. Too soon to see how he does on it.


Mine is still in transit. It should be here by Thursday.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

One week on the pork formula and he's doing great on it. He got a stomach bug about a month ago and his poop never really firmed up after he finished the antibiotics. I added a spoonful of plain Greek yogurt each morning, not sure if that helped or not but made him for the first time ever to eat his poop. One week on the pork formula and he's all nice a firmed up, finished the last of the yogurt this morning. Wait another week or two before trying some yogurt again as he likes it and make sure his poop keeps looking good without the yogurt.

But yeah, looks like pork agrees with Jubel.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dagwall said:


> One week on the pork formula and he's doing great on it. He got a stomach bug about a month ago and his poop never really firmed up after he finished the antibiotics. I added a spoonful of plain Greek yogurt each morning, not sure if that helped or not but made him for the first time ever to eat his poop. One week on the pork formula and he's all nice a firmed up, finished the last of the yogurt this morning. Wait another week or two before trying some yogurt again as he likes it and make sure his poop keeps looking good without the yogurt.
> 
> But yeah, looks like pork agrees with Jubel.


Thanks for the update! Sounds good! 

Mine have been on the Fromm Gold Holistic for four days .... it arrived early! Love that pet360 shipping.  So far everybody likes it and have good stools. I went cold turkey with the small dogs after two days of mixing it. No problems. Abbylynn is still finishing up the CSFTDLS with a tad of Fromm added in. Her diet is going well so far and her extra exercise and her cosequin.  I'm getting more worn out than her! Lol!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Slightly off-topic. . .is pet360 affiliated with petfooddirect? Because I ordered from petfooddirect and the boxes say pet360 on them. . .or maybe they just share boxes .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Slightly off-topic. . .is pet360 affiliated with petfooddirect? Because I ordered from petfooddirect and the boxes say pet360 on them. . .or maybe they just share boxes .


Good question? I wonder about them too. I only pay with pay pal .... and even though I opened an account with pet360 .... I can't use pay pal on their site ... but I can buy their products on Ebay using pay pal? Confused yet? I am! Lol!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Lolz, it was National Pet Pharmacy I ordered from, not Pet Food Direct. Pretty bad when I can't remember who I ordered from . And, yep, they have a Pet 360 flier in the box. It must be their not-so-pharmacy-sounding name, LOL.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Lolz, it was National Pet Pharmacy I ordered from, not Pet Food Direct. Pretty bad when I can't remember who I ordered from . And, yep, they have a Pet 360 flier in the box. It must be their not-so-pharmacy-sounding name, LOL.


Lol!  Go Figure!


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I like the Gold puopy formula the best out of all their grain inclusive formulas. I don't like going under 26% protein. My male hounds eat the gold. My two females eat the grain free fromulas. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The dogs liked the Fromm Gold Holistic .... but became bored with it. They didn't want it much at the end.  

I am going for the Fromm 4 Stars Pork and Applesauce this month coming up!

How did everyone else's dogs doing on the pork so far?


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> The dogs liked the Fromm Gold Holistic .... but became bored with it. They didn't want it much at the end.
> 
> I am going for the Fromm 4 Stars Pork and Applesauce this month coming up!
> 
> How did everyone else's dogs doing on the pork so far?


As mentioned before Jubel did great with the pork and applesauce, he's on the duck and sweet potato now and he's got really loose stool. I'm adding a probiotic supplement to see if that helps but wont be getting the duck again. I might even need to get another bag of the pork and mix them to finish off the bag of duck and get his poop in better condition. Still waiting a few days to see if the probiotic helps first. I was planning on the beef next but want to get back to good poops first.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the fair warning on the Duck. Mine aren't too awfully fond of it anyways. Their favorites are Pork and Chicken chicken ... and more chicken! Lol! 

I hope Jubel gets his tummy straightened out. Poor guy.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Ha, don't write off the duck on our account, different dogs are different.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Aidan eats Fromm 4 Star Whitefish & Potato. Our store carries only the Beef Frittata and Game Bird, and he *hates* those. He also hates Pork & Applesauce, which is not grain-free. He loves beef and pork, so I was surprised about that.

I want to switch him to grain-free surf & turf and gf salmon, but I guess I'll have to order those online. Meanwhile, I'm just making sure he doesn't eat food that has wheat, corn, or soy in it, and that is rated 4- or 5-stars by dog food advisor. He also eats Back to Basics and Dog Lovers Gold.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

RoughCollie said:


> Aidan eats Fromm 4 Star Whitefish & Potato. Our store carries only the Beef Frittata and Game Bird, and he *hates* those. He also hates Pork & Applesauce, which is not grain-free. He loves beef and pork, so I was surprised about that.
> 
> I want to switch him to grain-free surf & turf and gf salmon, but I guess I'll have to order those online. Meanwhile, I'm just making sure he doesn't eat food that has wheat, corn, or soy in it, and that is rated 4- or 5-stars by dog food advisor. He also eats Back to Basics and Dog Lovers Gold.


I hear you.  My dogs are not fond of any fish except tuna fish canned in water. :/ They are all strange! Lol! I am back to using the 4Health Performance (higher protein) .... 4.5 stars on the DFA ... as their base food. I just want the other to add as topper. I will only get a small bag at first to see if they even like it.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

I just realized today I've been telling people the wrong thing. I kept on saying Duck and Potato when I meant the Salmon GF one. I guess I was confusing duck and potato with game bird with salmon tunalini.....yeah I don't buy Fromm too often.

Anyways, my opinion about Fromm 4 star is their grain inclusive stuff are all about the same. The pork one is probably the worst out of them, least meat.

For grain free I'd stick to Surf N Turf, Salmon Tunalini, and maybe Game Bird. Pretty much in that order. Surf N' Turf and Salmon Tunalini are decent enough. Game Bird looks a bit higher in plant protein and the beef and pork GF ones might as well be vegetarian.

I can't remember if Pork and Applesauce was the GF one or not but considering I don't like neither of the Fromm 4 star porks, I'd stay away from it. Then again I'd stay away from most all of Fromm except for Surf N Turf and the Salmon one.

eta: also idk if it's changed but DogFoodAdvisor seemed particularly biased about Fromm the last time I checked. They took Surf N Turf as the standard and gave Fromm 5 stars, saying their other formulas were all comparable or better than Surf N Turf, which is pretty far from the truth. Then again people in general seems to like Fromm too much.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

zhaor said:


> I just realized today I've been telling people the wrong thing. I kept on saying Duck and Potato when I meant the Salmon GF one. I guess I was confusing duck and potato with game bird with salmon tunalini.....yeah I don't buy Fromm too often.
> 
> Anyways, my opinion about Fromm 4 star is their grain inclusive stuff are all about the same. The pork one is probably the worst out of them, least meat.
> 
> ...


Something for me to ponder ... thanks!


----------



## domika (Jul 1, 2012)

zhaor said:


> eta: also idk if it's changed but DogFoodAdvisor seemed particularly biased about Fromm the last time I checked. They took Surf N Turf as the standard and gave Fromm 5 stars, saying their other formulas were all comparable or better than Surf N Turf, which is pretty far from the truth. Then again people in general seems to like Fromm too much.


All of the Fromm Four Stars (Grain Inclusive and Free) are all rated 4 stars on DFA except Surf N Turf, 4.5 stars. No 5 stars. I used to be in love with Fromm's recipes, but now that I've stepped back and really taken a look at some of the recipes and ingredients, I think most of their food is overpriced for what it is. JMO, it's not a bad food and I think the company has mainly good intentions, so it's kind of disappointing seeing a nice company like this put out this kind of food.

I would have no problems feeding the Gold line, and I'm probably going to try it out soon.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

yea last time checked was I think almost a year ago so it's been a while.

Another note, I never really understood why they had a gold line separate from the 4 stars other than just marketing reasons. My local store never carried gold either and I never really cared since it's grain inclusive, but most of the grain inclusive 4 stars seems comparable to the gold line if I remember correctly.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

RoughCollie said:


> Aidan eats Fromm 4 Star Whitefish & Potato. Our store carries only the Beef Frittata and Game Bird, and he *hates* those. He also hates Pork & Applesauce, which is not grain-free. He loves beef and pork, so I was surprised about that.
> 
> I want to switch him to grain-free surf & turf and gf salmon, but I guess I'll have to order those online. Meanwhile, I'm just making sure he doesn't eat food that has wheat, corn, or soy in it, and that is rated 4- or 5-stars by dog food advisor. He also eats Back to Basics and Dog Lovers Gold.


I haven't tried the grain-inclusive, but mine seems to love the GF flavors, the pork the least; I liked the ingredients least in that one, but wanted to give it a try and see, but probably won't buy it again. She loves and does well on the Game Bird (duck) and Surf&Turf.

As a consumer, I'm aware that it isn't as "meaty" as some of the other high-end brands, but it's an American company with American sourced ingredients, who hasn't had a recall. That goes a long way in my book. I'd also rather see named vegetables, which at least have some kind of nutrient value, as the "filler" in the food than a bunch of grains. YMMV.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

domika said:


> All of the Fromm Four Stars (Grain Inclusive and Free) are all rated 4 stars on DFA except Surf N Turf, 4.5 stars. No 5 stars. I used to be in love with Fromm's recipes, but now that I've stepped back and really taken a look at some of the recipes and ingredients, I think most of their food is overpriced for what it is. JMO, it's not a bad food and I think the company has mainly good intentions, so it's kind of disappointing seeing a nice company like this put out this kind of food.
> 
> I would have no problems feeding the Gold line, and I'm probably going to try it out soon.


I must go to the pet store with the best prices in the world, because Fromm Gold runs a little over $1/lbs and Fromm 4 star grain inclusive is something like $1.75/lbs. 

I think one reason Fromm is popular is because it's not been taken over by a large conglomerate and it hasn't been involved in recalls.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just wish my dogs liked it better.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

My dog became very itchy from the Fromm Gold Puppy variety. And his started falling off like crazy, not just the typical shedding. Might be the grains. Had him on Orijen briefly with no issues. Might have to get a grain free Fromm variety.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I ordered Fromm Beef Fritata, Pork and Applesauce, Game Bird, and Sun Dancer ... all 4 and 5 pound bags ..... I guess we will just have to see ..........

I add cooked meat to their kibble on a daily basis anyways .........


----------

